# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Digital freight network, Convoy Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Convoy Inc.

----------


## Airicist2

Convoy

Feb 3, 2022




> At Convoy, we’re providing shippers with flexible and reliable capacity, helping carriers earn more with less hassle, and preventing harmful CO2 emissions from entering the atmosphere by eliminating waste and inefficiency from the freight industry.
> 
> Drivers are as diverse as the loads they haul, but together they form the backbone of our nation’s supply chain. Here are three of their stories.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "On-demand digital freight network Convoy raises $260M"

by Paul Sawers
April 21, 2022

----------

